# holloway / flint river catfishing tonight. open seat on boat.



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's fish #9 that I decided not to keep. It was plenty big at 19", but it had a wound that was about 1/2 way healed up on it's side. Maybe in a couple years I'll catch a huge catfish out there with a big scar. I wonder what took a chunk out of this guy?.....also had a strong bite, and set the hook on what I thought was the grand-daddy catfish...But it was not to be....it was a BIG angry softshell


----------



## carbonsystem (May 14, 2014)

huxIIIhammer said:


> Are they a pain to clean? I have never cleaned any before, all I remember is something about nailing them to a board and using needle nose pliers.


They're not so bad really. I don't skin them with pliers either, I just cut the skin off the filet like you would a bass or bluegill, just need a sharp knife.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

BUMP...going out again tonight (July 2nd) and I'll have an open seat on the boat. If anyone wants to tag along-just shoot me a PM
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> BUMP...going out again tonight (July 2nd) and I'll have an open seat on the boat. If anyone wants to tag along-just shoot me a PM
> _Posted via My Obama Phone_


I would like too but that work thing just keeps getting in the way. 

Good Luck.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

mfs686 said:


> I would like too but that work thing just keeps getting in the way.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks. Yeah, I managed to get Thursday - Monday off. 
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I fish the river downstream of the dam, in my canoe when I get a chance. I target walleye, but if it was not for the cats I wouldn't keep going back. The DNR advisory lists these cats as safe at a meal per week for men, and per month for women and children. By advisory standards that is pretty good for cats. I am pretty sure it is never ever in the Bay, LSC, DR, and Lake Erie.
As for table fare, I made it out for Father's Day. A few walleye, a few cats. I froze some walleye for later for my wife and son, and cooked two nice walleye and a couple cats. My wife likes her walleye a bit over cooked. There was a small piece of walleye left, it was not as good as properly cooked kitty.
Good luck Warren. Someday when I get more time I will fish the reservoir more often. Right now I enjoy the paddle back upstream too much.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

FISHEATER- I'm not aware of ANY advisory for ANY fish in Holloway. let me know if you want to get out for some cats. I can go most weekends day or night up until early goose season starts.

Anyway, ended up just taking home 4 for the skillet. Had another nice one on the line but it got tangled in the anchor line and threw the hook. the last couple weeks, the bites were aggressive and the fish practically hooked themselves, last night the bites were very light and I ended missing a few. Also caught a yellow bullhead. Never caught one out there before. Probably try to get out a couple more times this long weekend. Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

Hope you had good luck tonight. How big is a fair size cat? We caught 25 or 30 today. Seems like anytime we went below 1.5 mph we would hook one. The biggest was 24" but most were around 14". We were at Pike Walleye launch about 8:30 but didn't launch until about 1:30. Waited for the rain to pass. Ended at dark with a 2 man limit of eyes. Lots of shorts. Caught lots of bass, but all were just shy of 14". Caught a few Gills in the channel too.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Quad82 said:


> Hope you had good luck tonight. How big is a fair size cat? We caught 25 or 30 today. Seems like anytime we went below 1.5 mph we would hook one. The biggest was 24" but most were around 14". We were at Pike Walleye launch about 8:30 but didn't launch until about 1:30. Waited for the rain to pass. Ended at dark with a 2 man limit of eyes. Lots of shorts. Caught lots of bass, but all were just shy of 14". Caught a few Gills in the channel too.


IMO, perfect eater size is 15"-20", I wouldn't complain about a bunch of 24" though. Legal size in channel cats is 12"...but 12"-15" run skinny, they seem to bulk up and have more meat when they grow over 15". 

Went out tonight with my buddy. He caught one 20+" and I had just one that managed to throw the hook right as I was bringing him in the boat. They just weren't biting for us tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice job on the cats! I have not fished for cat fish in a number of years, seeing you catch all those makes me want to get out and try it again.


----------



## bucks2beards08 (Sep 23, 2008)

My family and I use to camp at wolverine campground ever year and go down to the boat basin and fish in there at night and an average night pull out at least 15 bulkhead if not more. Some nice gills to but not as plentiful.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Went out this afternoon once the weather cleared for some mid day catfishing on Holloway. Fished the Channel / no wake zone between the main lake and the Columbiaville Pond with Chicken livers on a Carolina rig.

Managed a limit of keeper channel cats (10), but no big ones. most between 15" & 17". But they cook up good. Not bad for a spur of the moment, middle-of-the day trip out.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

I would like to take the wife out fishing and give cat fishing a try, I've never fished Holloway before. could you tell me the best place to launch a boat to get near these cat fish waters. - thanks


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

ds541 said:


> I would like to take the wife out fishing and give cat fishing a try, I've never fished Holloway before. could you tell me the best place to launch a boat to get near these cat fish waters. - thanks


Depends on your boat. If you have a smaller boat, the (unpaved)launch by the old IGA in Columbiaville works great-and it's free. You can also launch a smaller boat on Piersonville road or the old Klam rd. bridge in Columbiaville -but those are very rough launches- canoe or small jon boat. If you have a larger boat, your best bet is to launch at the Genesee county "Pike Walleye" launch on the main lake-you have to pay to launch there.

I personally like going up to the mouth of the river for cats (must have a LOW clearance boat as you'd need to duck under the old railroad bridge), but i've done well fishing the channel between the main lake and the Columbiaville pond too. - really anywhere you go out there, you should have a decent chance at catching a stringer of keeper size channel cats.

Also, if you fish the daytime on a weekend, be ready to endure jetskis and skiboats blowing by you non-stop at distances WAY too close to an anchored fishing boat. Seems like these guys think they own the lake. On nice weather weekend daytimes, I'd stick to the channel (no wake zone) or upstream from a bridge in Columbiaville.

PM me if you have any questions and i'll try to point you in the right direction.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for your reply- you gave me some very helpful information, my next chance to go fishing will be on Monday, if I don't go to the bay I'll be at Holloway and hopefully we can find some cats.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

ds541 said:


> Thanks for your reply- you gave me some very helpful information, my next chance to go fishing will be on Monday, if I don't go to the bay I'll be at Holloway and hopefully we can find some cats.


Anytime. Good luck if you go out there and let me know how you did. I'm planning on getting out for some night fishing on Saturday (weather permitting).
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like rain on my days off, but if it clears in the afternoon on Monday or Tuesday I'm heading out. poles are rigged and boat is ready to go plan is to start looking for spots to fish at Mt. Morris RD and hope for the best.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, i'm looking at the forecast. I'm hoping the rain holds off so I can get out on Saturday night still. Probably should have gone tonight (friday), but already made other plans.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Good luck on the fishing, hope you don't get rained out.


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

We were all ready to go Saturday morning. The boat and gear are all loaded up. My buddy calls from the hospital. He is having a kidney stone blown up. Have to wait till next weekend. I have had 5 stones over the years. But never one that had to be smashed before passing. I don't think he would be good company on the boat!


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> You can also launch a smaller boat on Piersonville road or the old Klam rd. bridge in Columbiaville


WWF, first off, thanks for your informative posts on cat fishing Holloway, they got me geeked on going out and giving it a try. While I have fished bullheads, for years, in the past I have never actually went after catfish. Why that is I'll never know because I had a decade where I fished at least five days a week. 

I was wondering if the Piersonville Rd & Klam Rd Bridge accesses are easily found. I know where both roads are but have never used those access points. In the past it was always the IGA.......

I know about where they have to be but don't know if they are readily visible from the road, specifically the Piersonville Rd site.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

knu2xs said:


> WWF, first off, thanks for your informative posts on cat fishing Holloway, they got me geeked on going out and giving it a try. While I have fished bullheads, for years, in the past I have never actually went after catfish. Why that is I'll never know because I had a decade where I fished at least five days a week.
> 
> I was wondering if the Piersonville Rd & Klam Rd Bridge accesses are easily found. I know where both roads are but have never used those access points. In the past it was always the IGA.......
> 
> I know about where they have to be but don't know if they are readily visible from the road, specifically the Piersonville Rd site.


PM sent
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Went out today after the weather broke. Managed another limit of Channel Cats. Again, no monsters, but good fish for the skillet. (Bench fish are on is 16" across).

I was hoping to get out last night, but couldn't with the storms rolling in. Usually get the bigger ones after dark and it's much more peaceful without all the pleasure boat traffic.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Your wife has got to be getting sick of that ****. Lol 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Jimw said:


> Your wife has got to be getting sick of that ****. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You must have me confused with someone else- I don't have a wife. 

I got a metricshit-ton of cat fillets...I was thinking we could have a pretty good fish fry when we go to da UP for duck opener in a couple months...we are still going to the UP for the duck opener, right?
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice job on the fish I hope to make it out Monday or Tuesday- weather permitting.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Went out today after the weather broke. Managed another limit of Channel Cats. Again, no monsters, but good fish for the skillet. (Bench fish are on is 16" across).
> 
> I was hoping to get out last night, but couldn't with the storms rolling in. Usually get the bigger ones after dark and it's much more peaceful without all the pleasure boat traffic.


Nice haul. I really got to make a free night some weekend so I can give this a shot. Probably should have tried for Cats instead of walleye Friday night.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> ...we are still going to the UP for the duck opener, right?
> _Posted via My Obama Phone_


 yes ma'am 




Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Buddy had to back out at the last minute. Open seat on the boat, launching from Columbiaville in a little while. PM if you want to fish for some cats.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Buddy had to back out at the last minute. Open seat on the boat, launching from Columbiaville in a little while. PM if you want to fish for some cats.
> _Posted via My Obama Phone_


Crap, I knew I should have checked my emails before I left Midland.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

mfs686 said:


> Crap, I knew I should have checked my emails before I left Midland.


That's ok...fishing was ok...getting turned around in the pea-soup fog was no fun couldn't see two feet with or without spotlights...since my girlfriend made sandwiches and snacks for two (buddy backed out last minute- plumbing problems at home) and I was dressed right, had power, lights, and phone. I decided to just anchor and sleep until light for the fog to lift. Fog didn't lift till after 9am...bringing the gps next time...I know that water like the back of my hand, but when you can't orient yourself, it's kind of hard to figure out which way to go. once the fog lifted this morning, I realized I was only a few hundred yard off course. #longnight
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> That's ok...fishing was ok...getting turned around in the pea-soup fog was no fun couldn't see two feet with or without spotlights...since my girlfriend made sandwiches and snacks for two (buddy backed out last minute- plumbing problems at home) and I was dressed right, had power, lights, and phone. I decided to just anchor and sleep until light for the fog to lift. Fog didn't lift till after 9am...bringing the gps next time...I know that water like the back of my hand, but when you can't orient yourself, it's kind of hard to figure out which way to go. once the fog lifted this morning, I realized I was only a few hundred yard off course. #longnight
> _Posted via My Obama Phone_


That makes for a tough night! I hate fog!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, It was ok...didn't have anywhere I HAD to be...just texted girlfriend so she wouldn't worry and kicked back in a chair, put my feet up and got a few hours sleep. here's some pics of the fish and a picture of the fog....what you see there is ALL I could see.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

In a pinch your smartphone may have helped get you back... turn gps and location on and open google maps.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> In a pinch your smartphone may have helped get you back... turn gps and location on and open google maps.


He knows. He was just looking to get into a survival situation so he had an excuse to drink his own piss.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

it tasted like Summer Shandy...I've got a GPS on the boat now...Did Rob get back to you yet about UP opener?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Jimw said:


> He knows. He was just looking to get into a survival situation so he had an excuse to drink his own piss.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> In a pinch your smartphone may have helped get you back... turn gps and location on and open google maps.


Up there cell phone coverage sucks but as im typing this I realized I didn't think of turning gps on or how accurate it would be 
Warren water fowler me and my gf are thinking of heading up there for the weekend gonna for cats and carp more than likely we will be fishing from shore either off of marathon road or the old railroad tracks or by the old iga if we go and you see us stop over for a beer 
Im still debating on if I want to bring the kayaks too 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

haggerty05 said:


> Up there cell phone coverage sucks but as im typing this I realized I didn't think of turning gps on or how accurate it would be
> Warren water fowler me and my gf are thinking of heading up there for the weekend gonna for cats and carp more than likely we will be fishing from shore either off of marathon road or the old railroad tracks or by the old iga if we go and you see us stop over for a beer
> Im still debating on if I want to bring the kayaks too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You had me at beer.

I'm planning on heading out there Friday night. Launching from ramp by iga between 8-9pm and heading upstream from there. I'll be driving a yellow wrangler pulling a camo jon boat. If you see me, flag me down and say hi for sure.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Save a few fish for me. This is my weekend off and I hope to get out and catch a few catfish.


----------

